

Ask HN: Review my apartment rental startup, apartable.com - avishaiweiss

I just recently launched Apartable, my new apartment hunting startup to the public.<p>Briefly, Apartable aims to make finding an apartment easier by making the process personalized and transparent. We take only real, actual listings and summarize all the critical information for you in an easy to understand format, tailored to the user's personal tastes.<p>As opposed to a traditional listing site, everything on Apartable represents a real, currently available unit, and we enable renters to provide direct feedback on them.<p>Currently we have over 120,000 apartments across the US. Since this is a beta, I'd love to get some feedback from the HN community so that we can make it even better.<p>Link: http://apartable.com
======
vellum
The home page design looks good. I'd think twice about requiring registration
to browse. You have to at least show some sample listing pages so people can
see what they're missing.

~~~
avishaiweiss
Thanks, that's helpful. Maybe expose a few top listings like we have on the
city pages: <http://apartable.com/cities/new-york-new-york>

------
duiker101
i am really sorry but the fact that i need to register even only to look at
the entries is no go for me.

~~~
avishaiweiss
Would it be better if you had to register only to contact landlords?

~~~
vellum
Yes.

